# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Hotel Mockingbird Hill

## brazz

Hello,

Looking forward to trip #3 to Portland.  I am looking at staying at Hotel Mockingbird Hill.  Has anyone stayed there recently?  any pros, cons you'd like to share?
Thanks!!

----------


## JitterBug

Stayed twice, both times caught skyauction.com sale. Otherwise out of my reach.
Lovely property, isolated and remote, car required.
Pm if you want more info.

----------


## brazz

Thanks so much!  Also looking at Tropical Lagoon Resort...any input?

----------


## JitterBug

never heard of that one, looked it up, self contained apartments.

----------

